

Url.js – A lightweight JavaScript library to manipulate the page url - ionicabizau
https://github.com/jillix/url.js

======
NicoJuicy
This would be cleaner then the current way i'm using :P

(url.indexOf("?") >= 0 ? url + "&" , url + "?" ) + parameters

